# Do you need a vapor barrier between cinder block and drywall in Florida?



## jre05d (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you need a vapor barrier between cinder block and drywall in Florida?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

NO, complete with diagrams: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/profiles/etw-maitland-profile?searchterm=hot+humid+climate

Gary


----------

